# No Business for over a Month, any idea's?



## thegiftsolution (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All, 

Well my printing business has dried up, have not had any orders for over a month. 

Anyone have any idea's on how to get some printing business again?

I have posted business cards everywhere I can, I run an ongoing ad on Craigs List, have not tried a print ad yet.

Any suggestions would be great

Thank you
Ted


----------



## InkSOCIETY (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't think that you necessarily have to do a print ad to increase your business. I'm sure it would help but it could become costly in the long run. We have our own printing service and normally the best way to increase sales has been word of mouth. Calling friends and family has helped with orders. Making sure people know you are available for business is key. Talking to places or businesses that might be interested in printing would be a good idea also. Some of these places include sports complexes, restaurants, rec leagues. Leaving business cards in places is good but only if they need your services and actually rememeber you. You would be surprised by how many orders you can get just by striking up a conversation with someone and where it leads to. Remembering your face from conversation is easier than just leaving your business card somewhere. Good luck though.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

imo...printads and radio dont work, hit the streets for some good ole fashioned cold calling.
word of mouth is best and is free.

totally agree w/InkSOCIETY.


----------



## jtroche (May 6, 2009)

I read in an earlier post a suggestion to print a t-shirt for a local target customer for free. Take it to them in person so that they attach a face to the gesture.
We have done this and it works. It feels a little funny the first time because the target custom knows that you are creating social pressure, but if there is no business sometimes you have to go a little outside your comfort zone.

Good Luck!

Jamie


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find some great suggestions on how to get more local business for your printing company here: local marketing related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

thegiftsolution said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Well my printing business has dried up, have not had any orders for over a month.
> 
> ...


What made you wait a full month? Are you at this full time? And what do you print? 

Orders usually don't find you, you find them.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Like the other people said you need to put a face behind your print company. Don't waste your time on mass mailers or cold calling. Go to these potential customers and make them your friend.


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

have a girl in a bikini (hot) with a sign lol, yes the best thing i think would hit the street and talk to the business owner


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

John, you are so funny,

Make sure you have info on whatever you drive,, with a phone number, and if you can afford it start printing shirts and handing them out,, to local business's, it will be a lil costly, but so is radio and print,, 
this way they can see your work, its a hard time for many , they will appreciate you taking the time to give something for free and will remember you when they need work,,,,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## Bling (Aug 28, 2008)

Ted:

Just a suggestion from a "new kid on the block".....I have networked my shirts with our local school district and our PTO. With football season finally here, it may be an opportunity to display your wares! When the school has an event that has potential for t-shirts, they are so good about calling a "local".

Also, look into any youth sporting organizations. In our town we have softball, volleyball, babseball always providing shirts for the teams. Contact any sporting academies that offer leaques.

Do you have any Labor Day parades in your area? Jump on a float or golf cart and decorate it with your business logo. Throw some cheap t-shirts that you can print with your logo. I read a post yesterday about some Gildan shirts on sale for $1.19. 

I hope this helps. If I think of something else, I will let you know.

Don't give up!

Beverley


----------



## cchampsports (Oct 7, 2007)

Not sure about how much business you have done in the past, but if you have been in it for even a little while hopefully you have had good customers that like your work.
Go back to them. Get some more work. Repeat customers are AWESOME! Just touch base with them, give them a temporary discount or something, add 6 free shirts or a couple bags they can use those for advertising or gifts to customers...
Also they are usually in business as well and keep in contact with others business so they may know of someone that you haven't thought of.
I tend to get busy in the spring, everybody at one time ordering. I have had to turn down business I ordinarily would not want to turn down. So I started calling some of these companies in the fall and giving them a discount for ordering in the fall or winter. An example is landscaping companies. They need shirts in the spring because they are hiring, but haven't started getting paid on there jobs yet. So ordering in the spring really puts them in a bind financially. Call them in the fall, because they are still working and have cash flow coming in. So this helps them out and also helps you out.
Oh yeah one key note...Call them back in the spring because most likely they have given out alot of shirts to friends and customers as advertising so they will need more in the spring for workers! Double hit guys!
Thats just 1 example but call up your customer base. Let them know you are still in biz!


----------



## highdesert (Jul 10, 2008)

You could become your own print ad. Make up some shirts with examples of your work on the front and put your ad on the back. "Like this shirt? It came from....." or however you want to market yourself. Then wear the shirts everywhere you go. If you have a logo, be sure to include that so people get to recognize your brand.

Good luck!


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

Until just here recently, we've hit every parade in our area. The only investment we have is candy to throw out or any tees we want to throw. We don't do adult tees, but instead youth in a natural or white. The kids LOVE it....and if the kids are happy, the parents are happy. I can't tell you how much work we've gotten from a couple hundred dollar investment. It's how we've gotten work from one county to the next....we do can *******, too. I'm not saying this is a sure thing for you, but it's had a history of working for us.

We have a local free paper that is in every mailbox in the several counties around us. It costs $118 to put an ad in their paper (good size) and it has worked as well. there is an entire business around us just in scrubs at local doctor's offices and medical facilities. They LOVE stuff with their company name on it....just a thought...


----------

